# Voltaje en una entrada de microfono



## ilpancho (Sep 27, 2006)

Buenas,  estoy buscando grabar sonido de la salida de mi equipo de audio  con un grabador mp3 convencional, la salida del  equipo lo pretendo conectar a la entrada de microfono del mp3. Mi pregunta es ¿cuanto tengo que atenuar la salida del equipo para poder conectarla al mp3 sin quemar la entrada del mic? Supongo que seran unos pocos milivoltios.  Cualquier comentario me sirve,  muchas gracias


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 8, 2006)

ilpancho dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,  estoy buscando grabar sonido de la salida de mi equipo de audio  con un grabador mp3 convencional, la salida del  equipo lo pretendo conectar a la entrada de microfono del mp3. Mi pregunta es ¿cuanto tengo que atenuar la salida del equipo para poder conectarla al mp3 sin quemar la entrada del mic? Supongo que seran unos pocos milivoltios.  Cualquier comentario me sirve,  muchas gracias[/quote
> ponle una resistencia de 10k ente cada salida y tierra y nivela la salida de el volumen esto te debe funcionar pero digo no es recomendable


----------



## ilpancho (Oct 8, 2006)

Gracias por responder,  ahora,  por que una resistencia de 10k entre cada salida? tratas de hacer un divisor de corrientes? Lo que no entiendo es que por mas que esten las resistencias,  si la potencia del equipo es muy alta,  el mp3 se quemaria igual no?  Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## alek15 (Abr 10, 2010)

Que tal yo tengo problemas con las partes de un plug, se que estan compuestos por tres partes la mas grande que es la de enmedio es tierra cierto? y las otras dos?

Agradesco su ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

En esta imagen, la parte más grande es la última, viéndolo desde la punta hacia abajo... ¿Que tipo de plug tienes?


----------



## alek15 (Abr 10, 2010)

Este es el plug que tengo es de un microfono para computadora


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

La parte más grande es tierra o GND.
La punta es el canal izquierdo y la que queda en medio es el canal derecho.

Saludos.

PS: Más info aquí


----------



## alek15 (Abr 10, 2010)

muchas gracias, en caso de que quiera usar el microfono en un circuito ahy que alimentarlo? porque lo que quiero es hacer un karaoque pero solo quiero la señal, si conecto la parte de enmedio como la señal y la tierra del mismo a tierra funcionaria? mandaria señal o ahy que alimentarlo? Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

>Para usar al entrada de Micrófono puedes puedes conectar cualquiera, la punta o la de en medio. Yo conecto las dos juntas y me resulta.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alek15 (Abr 10, 2010)

muy bien listo para cantar jeje, bueno muchas gracias

Saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

